# Trying to contact seller



## Lance77 (Feb 19, 2022)

If this isn't allowed or in the wrong place, please let me know.

I reached out via the TS Marketplace regarding purchase of a triennial points at Grandview. Seller responded and everything looks good but trying to reply to their email results in an address not found. I was using the marketplace contact seller link, but they were quick to remove the ad once I was easy to move forward.

I don't want them to think I am ghosting them. Their Email seems to show their name as Wes Choc. Was hoping if someone knows them or if admits can see their contact info if they could reach out on my behalf and provide my phone # as an additional contact and let them know about the email response issue.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2022)

*@Lance77*
Have you tried clicking on the seller's blue username and initiating a conversation? That will go to their (provided) email and get them a notification on TUG. 

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## Lance77 (Feb 19, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> *@Lance77*
> Have you tried clicking on the seller's blue username and initiating a conversation? That will go to their (provided) email and get them a notification on TUG.
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...



In the Marketplace ad I didn't see their username, and since they removed the ad, I can't utilize the contact seller link anymore.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2022)

Lance77 said:


> In the Marketplace ad I didn't see their username, and since they removed the ad, I can't utilize the contact seller link anymore.


Sorry. And I had no joy searching TUG members, so perhaps the name you saw the post under is not the seller's username. Since they pulled the ad, maybe it's no longer available for any number of reasons. Time to move on and keep looking. Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## theo (Feb 19, 2022)

If by some chance you printed out (or otherwise retained) the ad number (no reason you would do so, but just throwing it out there) a message to TUGBrian with that ad number *might* help to resurrect the communications. If you don't have the ad number, it's time to just move on as Jim wisely suggests in the above preceding post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2022)

is no member with that name, if you had an ad number i could look it up.

if the seller responded to you, they had to have used a valid email address to do so, as it would have been sent directly to your email address vs thru TUG.


----------



## Lance77 (Feb 19, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> is no member with that name, if you had an ad number i could look it up.
> 
> if the seller responded to you, they had to have used a valid email address to do so, as it would have been sent directly to your email address vs thru TUG.


So it would seem, but Hotmail servers are rejecting it. Theoretically could be a full mailbox as well.

Ad number was #247740.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2022)

that ad shows as currently posted?

asking $100 for his grandview unit?


----------



## Lance77 (Feb 19, 2022)

Apparently I'm losing my mind.... I couldn't find it when I was searching for it this morning. My apologies to everyone, apparently I need to up my morning coffee.....


----------

